
Ask HN: Computer Vision in Android in 2018? - ziont
I only see opencv and ml kit but not sure what other libraries exist?<p>Basically I want to monitor a specific region of the screen, the score screen from another running android game which I want to scrape. Is this possible? TextRecognizer seems perfect but I need to use computer vision to &quot;see the game&quot; as it is played.<p>For instance, in a 2d platform, it should detect when a jump is detected and game over screen appears.<p>Thanks a bunch.
======
miguelrochefort
It's 2019 already.

~~~
ziont
shut the fuck up

seriously.

~~~
miguelrochefort
There's no reason to be angry at your mistake.

